# Hap. ID?



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive had the cichlid for 2 years now, and I'm pretty sure its most likely a female of some sort of hap., but i don't know what it is. Anyone else know?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its a Peac0ck. An Aulonacara sp. The different females are almost impossible to tell apart. I hope you plan on keeping her, the only people who buy unidentified females are the hybrid breeders like someone who is breeding "German red peac0cks".


----------

